# "Twin Towers" 2010 deployment



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

This is my latest reef to be deployed this year. It is 9' wide, 15' long, and will be 18' tall when the two upper tower legs are tipped up. Jacks anyone?

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Sweet.....should yield some good fish. How are you getting it offshore?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Holy crap batman


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Where offshore? Not sure. I want to put it in as deep water as possible and as far offshore as the permit allows. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Bad asas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing you have a barge. Fish should be all over that.


----------

